# Aufnahmezeit von Fotos ändern?



## DerSitzRiese (6. Mai 2008)

*Aufnahmezeit von Fotos ändern?*

Hallo Leute

habe das Problem das ich hier Aufnahmen von einem Londontrip habe, die einmal mit meiner Digicam aufgenommen wurden und auch ein paar mit meinem Handy. 

Leider war die Digicam noch auf Winterzeit eingestellt. Und somit kann ich die beiden Bilderserien nicht zusammen in einem Verzeichnis chronologisch korrekt in einer Diashow anzeigen lassen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Aufnahmezeit der Digibilder zu verändern (+1h)?

Benutzte IrfanView.

mfg

SitzRiese


----------



## jetztaber (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aufnahmezeit von Fotos ändern?*

Nennt sich EXIF-Informationen und kann z.B. mit ACDSee editiert werden, wenn die Eigenschaften des entsprechenden Bildes aufgerufen werden. Also mit Rechtsklick auf das Bild -> Eigenschaften. Dann erscheint in der rechten Spalte die komplette Übersicht mit Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten, u.a. auch Datum/Uhrzeit.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aufnahmezeit von Fotos ändern?*

Kann ich damit auch ganzen Serien von Fotos ändern auf +-1h beispielsweise? oder muss ich jedes Foto einzel ändern und die Zeiten individuell neu "ausrechen".


----------



## jetztaber (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aufnahmezeit von Fotos ändern?*

Das müsstest Du ausprobieren. Meines Erachtens können die EXIF Eigenschaften nur einzeln geändert werden. Allerdings legt ACDSee eine eigene Datenbank an, da lassen sich Batchjobs durchführen, die zwar Zeit und Datum der Datei ändern, aber ich glaube nicht die EXIF Einträge. 

Genauso kann man die Bildreihenfolge innerhalb eines Verzeichnisses in ACDSee recht einfach durch Verschieben und Anordnen der einzelnen Bilder organisieren (via Datenbank wird das alles automatisch gespeichert). Das wird dann bei einer Slideshow entsprechend beachtet.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aufnahmezeit von Fotos ändern?*

Du kannst mit Irfanview eine Batch-Konvertierung machen. Dort auf Spezial-Opt.

Anschließend erscheint folgendes Fenster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort *kein* Häkchen setzen, Ok, Dateien in die Liste schieben. Jetzt das Problem: Du kannst die Uhrzeit deines Rechners auf die der Bilder umstellen. Allerdings stammen dann alle Bilder von ungefähr der selben Uhrzeit.

Wenn du das gemacht hast, kannst du die Konvertierung starten. Vielleicht findest du ja eine edlere Lösung.


----------

